

JavaScript protocol based polymorphism inspired by Clojure protocols - bokchoi
http://jeditoolkit.com/2012/03/21/protocol-based-polymorphism.html#post

======
jemeshsu
If I'm not wrong, besides Clojure, the other languages that implements the
same kind of interface are Golang and Scala.

~~~
cliftonk
Yeah, Go has a really great implementation of this.

I write a lot of Ruby, and it does feel awkward that Ruby wouldn't have this
construct.

